# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  How to trick your body into falling asleep while keeping your mind awake!

## Jeff777

Hopefully this wasn't posted in the wrong forum initially but here's the link 
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=42271

----------


## Jeff777

hopefully this can become an official tutorial ^_^

----------

